# Best Bluetooth Speakers 2k-3k



## adityak469 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking to buy a good bluetooth speaker.

Budget - 2k. 3k only if there's some major differences

Requirements - 
Bass should be more than good. Need to play EDM mostly.
Should be able to play it while charging
ASS is not that important

I was considering to buy SoundBot SB571,it has got great reviews on Amazon.
Portronics Sublime 3 is out of the option, my bro already has that  (Its a very good speaker btw)

Also, I saw some Instagram pages selling First Copy JBL Speakers for 2k -3k, anybody has any experience with those speakers?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Apr 10, 2017)

Mi Bluetooth speaker

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 10, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Mi Bluetooth speaker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It doesn't have that great reviews 

Anyone here with a Mi bluetooth speaker?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Apr 10, 2017)

adityak469 said:


> It doesn't have that great reviews
> 
> Anyone here with a Mi bluetooth speaker?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



I have one

Good sound quality , great bass


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2017)

ZTR said:


> I have one
> 
> Good sound quality , great bass


It doesn't have that great reviews 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Apr 11, 2017)

adityak469 said:


> It doesn't have that great reviews
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Which ones are you talking about 
The long bar one or the circle one?
Cause I am talking about the long bar one 
Mi Bluetooth Speaker Review Quality on a Budget - YouTube

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 11, 2017)

I had bought one for my cousin and used for a couple of weeks. It has good sound quality and the speaker shakes due to the bass  It's the best in its price range IMO.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 11, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> I had bought one for my cousin and used for a couple of weeks. It has good sound quality and the speaker shakes due to the bass  It's the best in its price range IMO.


Yea the bass is epic of this speaker

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Which ones are you talking about
> The long bar one or the circle one?
> Cause I am talking about the long bar one
> Mi Bluetooth Speaker Review Quality on a Budget - YouTube
> ...


Not in stock ;_;

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2017)

Something other than Mi ? Need to order now or my mom will change her mind 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 11, 2017)

Check out Logitech X300.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ordered SoundBot SB571 
Will post a review when it arrives  

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 21, 2017)

SB571 arrived. I'm impressed by this

Small form factor, great sound, good bass, lightweight, multiple connections..

Found nothing to complain about yet

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bumping this thread, meed to buy another speaker, same price range..

Mi Bluetooth speaker is out of stock, any other suggestions? Soundbot one was a very good speaker but need to try something new.

Have Boat Stone 600 and Stone 1000 in mind. Portronics Posh also looks good.. Don't want JBL, Logitech or some money for brand company.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 16, 2017)

Received boat stone 1000, superb speaker it is


----------

